# Wanted 2013-14



## Tourdfox

WANTED.... 2013-14 Outback 310 TB.Older style brown front cap if a 2014. Not the new Terrain colors unless a deal i can't refuse Looking for the unit to be in Western Canada or possibly North Western U.S. Must be a mint non smoked in unit.Would also like it to be with the TEAK interior.Let me know what you have. Thanks


----------



## Tourdfox

After checking the exchange rate from Canadian to American funds. Buying one out of the NW U.S. if one was to come up will most likely be out of touch.


----------



## Tourdfox

Bump


----------



## jake's outback

I did a quick search. Have you called on this one...leisure days Sherbrooke Quebec has a 2013. I tried to attach a picture but no luck. $28999 asking...1-866-946-1555

Note: add says new, hopefully they still have it! May be an old listing but you never know...


----------



## Tourdfox

jake said:


> I did a quick search. Have you called on this one...leisure days Sherbrooke Quebec has a 2013. I tried to attach a picture but no luck. $28999 asking...1-866-946-1555
> 
> Note: add says new, hopefully they still have it! May be an old listing but you never know...


 Thanks i did see that one but much to far away to have it shipped to BC site unseen.


----------



## Tourdfox

3 months to the day is my first post looking for a used 310 TB. Still no luck but actively searching. Canada only as our dollar is the lowest it's been in 10 yrs. So cross border shopping is out.


----------

